# Cheese steak fatty ideas...



## 88rxna (Jul 31, 2017)

Anyone butterfly a sirloin or some kind of roast to use as a fatty? I've seen steak ums used inside the bacon for a wrap. The misses doesn't like sausage much so that's out,we could use Hamburg and wrap cooked steak in thay with peppers and onions, but I'd like to try and filet some kind of meat and load that up with goodies inside of it. Then wrap it with bread maybe after its cooked and toss it in the oven.  Maybe even keep the bacon weave idea too...
If I tried this, what cut of meat would work?
Any ideas would be great please!


----------



## biaviian (Jul 31, 2017)

I've done it with chicken breasts.  I kept the bacon weave.


----------



## griz400 (Jul 31, 2017)

What I have done before is a stuffed  palomilla steak, a couple actually, and who knows what you can put inside, all you favorites .. I learned this from cajun guy and his family , and put all of you favorites inside, ... It is a thin sliced steak, that you can wrap up , layer after layer, pin it all up with toothpicks, smoke it, then wrap it in foil, and then slice it and it is amazing ...


----------

